# Pregnant Does and rough housing



## Kadjain (Jul 4, 2011)

How common are birth defects and fatalities due to doe skirmishes?

Thanks
Kadjain


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If another Doe is getting way out of control and hitting way to hard... another Doe that is Pregnant..... you should separate them...If a Doe gets hit just right ...she can abort or ....one of the babies if hit just right ....will be killed from within...... so there is risk....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would worry about aborting a pregnant doe by rough hits to the side. I don't think birth defect but actual loss of kids.


----------



## Kadjain (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not bad, just a good bump around the feeder but they are normally directed at the does side and one of my does is pregnant. When I see her get hit I worry about the kids inside. If I saw her getting it a lot I would seperate her but it's not all the time so I thought I would ask.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Binkey got rammed by my herd witch Angel in her 3rd month in 2010....once she delivered a stillborn, fully developed buckling that had died 2 days before the delivery and then delivered a mummified under developed doeling that was maybe 6 inches long from but to nose, I knew then that the ramming earlier caused the death of the doeling and the buckling had his cord severed at the belly because he got tangled up in his dead twins "remains"

A little pushing around is ok, but if you see her being rammed repeatedly, remove the agressive one....I had to do that this time, better to isolate the agressor than to have a pregnant doe get hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A little pushing around is ok, but if you see her being rammed repeatedly, remove the agressive one....I had to do that this time, better to isolate the agressor than to have a pregnant doe get hurt.


 :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> > A little pushing around is ok, but if you see her being rammed repeatedly, remove the agressive one....I had to do that this time, better to isolate the agressor than to have a pregnant doe get hurt.
> 
> 
> :hug: :thumbup:


 :thumb: Always better safe than sorry.


----------

